# Advice getting to a dentist in the UK



## Jubatian (Oct 14, 2021)

Apologies for this, not really fitting here, but I have just nowhere to really ask.

Anyone in the UK visiting dentist recently, could you give me some advice on this? I am trying to get to dental practices, but they don't take in patients, neither even answer any questions, so absolutely baffled and left in the dark.

I am alone with no car.

Do dental practices still require you to self-isolate before going there?

I am asking because if so, obviously I can only choose a practice which I can reach on foot (I don't think mass transit / taxi is compatible with self-isolation), however then it seems I will have to take one completely blind as I have nobody to ask, and there is none left with any review near enough who would take new patients even on private.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 14, 2021)

If I'm understanding right, I think they'll allow you to go even on foot. Just try to keep distance from people until you get there.

They said to park out back and they'd call you when they were ready, so I just chilled on the grass nearby and waited for a call. But I'm in Canada... Covid rules might be more strict where you're at. <X)

Can you call the office to confirm?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 14, 2021)

@Jubatian 

I use a private dental practice, which can be an expensive option. 

I was not required to self-isolate, but I was required to wait outside wearing a mask until my appointment. Once I was inside I was instructed to avoid excess talking and to refrain from touching any surfaces I didn't need to. Patients who were not wearing surgical gloves were expected to sanitise their hands.

I believe some dentists are affiliated with the National Health Service. If you are registered with a GP, then you should also be able to access some level of dental care through the NHS, but you should not expect all of the costs to be covered.


----------



## Jubatian (Oct 15, 2021)

@TyraWadman @Fallowfox Thank you both, finally fortunately managed to get to a private dentist. Costly, yes, fortunately at least I can afford it even if not overly happy about it (would be way less happy about losing teeth if taking action is due!). They indeed don't need self-isolation any more, asked, taking the bus is fine. It is the 7th dentist I think which I actually called, many more were clearly not open even by their sites. I am happy that I found a dentist with reasonable looking reviews at all, NHS dentist seems like about forget it around here.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 15, 2021)

Jubatian said:


> Apologies for this, not really fitting here, but I have just nowhere to really ask.
> 
> Anyone in the UK visiting dentist recently, could you give me some advice on this? I am trying to get to dental practices, but they don't take in patients, neither even answer any questions, so absolutely baffled and left in the dark.
> 
> ...


Well, I know it sounds obvious... but, did you try to just call them and ask this yourself?

Is there a phone book maybe that lists these places in your area?


----------



## Jubatian (Oct 15, 2021)

@Connor J. Coyote Yes, I did, I posted this after going through five dentists who seemed to possibly accept new patients (or their site even said so), getting bounced off, the last nail being when I called back one trying to ask them whether they nowadays required self-isolation from their patients. They weren't willing to answer even this.

Fortunately resolved now, see above (found a private dentist at last, farther off, who are actually open, and they told me there is no self-isolation requirement any more, so I can take the bus to them)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 15, 2021)

Jubatian said:


> Fortunately resolved now, see above (found a private dentist at last, farther off, who are actually open, and they told me there is no self-isolation requirement any more, so I can take the bus to them)


Well, that's good to know. ☺ I've been putting off a check-up myelf lately.... so perhaps I should do the same.


----------



## Jubatian (Oct 15, 2021)

@Connor J. Coyote Yup, likely quite much about time! Hope better luck with finding a practice open around where you live!


----------

